# Broken part - what is it called, and where can i get one



## pmyrvang (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi, 

I accidentally pulled out a cable from my subwoofer, effectively breaking a part. I have been trying to find a replacement, but unfortunately I dont know what this part is called, and where to get one. Pictures attached.

Thank you for help!

Pmyrvang


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That is the "rca" connector and you will need to contact the subs manufacturer as there are many different ways for these to attach to the circuit board and thus many different manufacturers of that part..


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Can you take a picture of where the broken RCA connector attaches to the amps circuit board? You might be able to attach the female end of an RCA cable to the broken contact. 

Or do something like this:









Matt


----------

